# pc hang problem



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Guys I'm new here I have a problem with my new pc, it hangs suddenly without an explanation. My pc shuts down and I have to restarted with the power button. It happens not in an specific time or using an specific application.I've thimking if it could be a psu problem or a overheating problem.These are my specs.

Proc: intel Core 2 Duo E6600
MOBO: Intel DG965WH
memory: 2x kingston 1G 800 (total memory 2G)
graphic card: EVGA 8800 GTS 320 superclocked
Power supply: 500 Watts generic
Hard drive:Samsung spinpoint 500G Sata 3G

Please help me I'm thinking about buying an antec trio 550 but I want to be sure about my problem. 

Thank you very much


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

go with the antec trio 650w the card pulls 173w on it's own


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, the psu MAY be one problem but, did your gts come 'superclocked' or did you do it yourself?


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

It came superclocked by default...


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Hmmmmm, try underclocking it a little bit like 25mhz on the gpu and 15mhz on the memory clock


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

I´ll try it....could you tell me if there is a way to test my pc...
something else I forgot is that my gpu temp is usually between 60-70 °C...I don't know what is the maximum temp threshold for my video card


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

What do you mean by 'test' and are those your temps at idle?


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

yes, these are my tems at idle. When I'm playing it could be 80C. For example I just quit playing lost planet and my temp is 75°C.
Isn't it normal. I live in a very hot city with average temps of 30-32°C


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh wow.... those temps are blazing my gtx doesn't run nearly that hot 40 idle 50-60 load
I would make the clocks lower now, oh and get speedfan so before you game maybe kick up the fans and just increase general airflow see if that helps


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

Could you please me some hints in order to decrease my temperature. ow many fans do I have to put or what else can i do??


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Have you gotten speedfan?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

redsunx
he is refering to the gpu temp not the cpu
go with the 650w trio


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

dai, i know he should get speedfan so he can kick up his fans to increase overall air flow


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

from what i have seen posted 75 would be in the normal range for a gpu


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

that would cook right on the spot though......


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

yes i got sppedfan what shoul I do now?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/244013-33-8800-normal-temps


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks dai, now when it starts up make the boxes on the lower left set to 100%. Your computer will get loud, but don't worry thats just your fans doing there job, after that play a game for a while see if your temps cooled down any

Woah, going to have to check out my own temps is nvidia wrong? who knows.


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll do it and I'll tell you what happens...I have another questions:
How many additional fan should I buy...another question is that Dai advised me to buy the trio PSU but i wanna now if the psu could have a role in my pc recent hangs.


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have noted too that my cpu temp is about 53°C...Is that normal???


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

53C is a little warm but not bad for what kind of heat they reproduce if your worried get some as5 and yes your psu may very well be the problem, this is why, when i was playing with a machine putting in fans while it was running blah blah i saw blue then the computer locked up making me shut it off and restart and alll was well, the point im trying to make is that psu can be realted to hanging or crashing


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

Yesterday I played Fear combat, lost planet and I worked in excel and word and nothing happened. I let the pc on during all night..when I woke up this morning I began playing Lost planet and suddenly my pc turn off...I have to clarify that I don't receive blue screens or something similar, my pc just turn off and that's what happens everytime and it's not only while playing.


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Then this is definetly a heating issue, what the Intel proccesors do is shut off when they get to hot so, I would reccomend getting the following; Arctic Silver 5 goop (thermal paste),And a different HSF. Now if money IS infact a problem we will try and work out solutions to making it run cooler, because I don't think cards are smart enought to shut off when THEY get to hot. Also if you do infact have enough money for these materials then say so, also I would look into getting a different psu.


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm decided tu buy the trio psu but yes I would appreciatte if you give me advice about ways to decrease the temps with minimun spents. My problem is not money because I want to protect my investment but the city I where I'm living is not circuit city and it's very difficult to find computer parts.


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

I put speed fan but It doesn't detect my fans or I don't know how to make it detect them...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need a cool flow from front to back
a fan low down on the front drawing the cool air in and one at the rear exhausting the hot air
keep the fans and the h/sinks clear of dust with a can on air
an 80mm at the front and a 80-120mm at the back dependind on the size of the fixing position to the case
you can usually find the parts online a lot cheaper than your local store


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi. I bought the fan I'm goint tu try it...I also want to know why speedfan doesn't work for me


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

nothing unuaual in that with software monitoring
see if this one does
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

Tonight something more stanged happened my pc hanged and turned off as I've been explaining after taht when I tried to turn it on everything started but the video didn't appeared I mean all the leds in my pc were on even I listen the windows music theme but the monitor remained off until I rebooted again.


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm going to buy the psu ...what do you recommend me antec trio 550 or antec NeoHE 550??


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Antec, because antec is awesome, and I've never heard of 'NeoHE'.


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

so antec trio or antec NeoHE??? how much wattage ??600 or 550???


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

'doh'! NeoHE its got more watts


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

I changed the drivers from my 8800gts superclocked from 162.18 to 154.22 and it haven't hanged yet


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

You need an antec trio 650 watt for a 8800


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

yeah but what's the deal with the drivers...???Is there a known problem with 162.18 drivers or what???and why do these drivers turn my pc crazy?


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

>_O huh? imho they just get rid of the old control panel, wich i got back


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

people as strange as it sounds but since I rolled back to my old drivers the problem is solved but waht's the deal with the drivers...Waht if the contain improvements to the new games


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

That's computers for ya the updates are a little flaky wait a couple weeks then get new ones, and sometimes they contain improvments


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

but do you people think that maybe the drivers are playing a role in the way that the psu - gpu is working??


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

No not at all, it will seem flaky at sometimes but drivers can't really do much just help display what your card is seeing


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

then we roll back to the previous question...why do the new drivers cause my pc to hang ???


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

The first time that the hanging occurred I ask for help to EVGA tech forum but their answer was that if I didn't have SLI the new drivers weren't necessary, but they didn't give me any tech answer at all.They just said roll back to your old drivers


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Because there flaky, meaning its making your os hang not your pc


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

Guys I have another problem...I almost buy the ante true power trio 650 but I saw the picture of the psu in new egg in it has a fan in the upside which means it needs a case with an upper ventilation and my case doesn't have this form...so I need a power supply with a rear fan...I've been thinking about PC Power & Cooling Silencer 610...cause it has only arear 80mm fan waht's your opinion???


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

or maybe this: Antec NeoPower NeoHE 550 ATX12V 550W Power Supply....between PC power & cooling and the antec 550 there is $30 difference


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the fan sits above your cpu they have just shown the picture so you can see it
the neo is only 550w


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

where can I see how is the psu installed???Another question is what is the correct position of the 120mm fan inside the case???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

there are 4 screws holding the psu in at the back of the case
the fan sits above the cpu and draws air up and across it and pushes it out of the back of the psu
the rear exhaust fan mounts on the back of the case just below the power supply


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

thank you very much now I'm sure about what I'm doing...I'm gonna buy the Antec True Power Trio TP3-650 ATX12V 650W Power Supply...I think It's enough for me...and then I'm going to try again the new 8800 drivers to see how it performs thid time


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi guys after almost a month my Antec True trio 650 arrived and i install it but guess what I installed the 162.18 drivers of my 8800GTS and after a few minutes playing Medal of Honor Airborne it crashed....Yesterday and this morning I played the same game but with my previous psu and nothing happened... could it be the GPU drivers...if so...what can I do...I was playing lost planet but there is a map that crash with previous drivers...help please


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/load these drivers
http://www.fileconnect.net/comments.php?shownews=15999&catid=3
uninstall your current ones from add and remove
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
disable a/virus
install the drivers
reboot


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

thank you I'll try it


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

ok let me first thank you all or your invaluable help. 
It seems that every day I fix something another goes wrong..well After fixing my pc crashes with the new drivers I decided to close my case so I put the rear cover in which I put athermaltaje 120mm fan. Well inmediatly after this my cpu temp bega to increase until it reached the limt temp and crashed. It didn't happened when I haven't installed my Antec TPT 650 psu another thing I noted is that the fans revolutions is slower (i attached the fans to the psu fan only connectors). What can I do..it seems that speedfan doesn't support my Intel 965 mobo.

thank you again.


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

It appears, that they are on the 12 volt rail, correct?

Also,plus you have an e6600 (shoudn't be that hot) but any c2d stock cooling sucks now a days becuase the bottom of the heatsink is round.
Soooo if you wan't I know one of the best HSF's on the market right now.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you redone the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

ok guys the thing is that I want to know how to configure my fans ...as you can see in the previows images I attached my case doesn' support a frontal intake fan so I can only put a rear fan and a back fan I also have the psu fan that I also can't figure how it works because when I put my hand in the back of it I can't sense any airflow despite the fan is working...haw can I administrate de fan speeds???


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi, I´ve been doing some tweaks to my pc...I've changed the fan connectors from the fan only plug to a conventional plug and I cut a piece of metal that was covering half of the psu fan. My processor fan is right now 53 idle and 63 playing bioshock, well I haven't try for 1 hour or more. But I still have the question about the fan only connectors how can I increase the speed of my fans? Guys I know I've been annoying but I really appreciate your help...I'm trying to do everything possible before buying a new case and believe me it's difficult to me to get a new one because here in Colombia is almost impossible to get a cheap and good case (antec or thermaltake cost $200 or more)

Thank you again. I think you are the best tech support team.


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

, have any fans that just have a red and black wire?


----------



## masr2099 (Aug 6, 2007)

yes I have it, two of them.I have them connected to the fan only plugs of my antec psu but I think they are going to slow. I don't know how the psu is controlling the temps.


----------



## assassin_mac2x (Dec 22, 2009)

dude plssss help me we have the same problem,,,how did you fix yours


----------

